
Recovery of Degraded-Beyond-Recognition 19th Century Daguerreotypes - linker3000
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-27714-5
======
jacquesm
Super interesting. My dad had a pretty interesting hobby: recreating all the
old photographic processes.

I sat for many of them and worked together with him to prepare, expose and
develop many of these.

Super dangerous stuff, think Mercury vapor and Iodine in quantities large
enough to raise eyebrows at purchase time. It's a miracle nobody in the family
got seriously ill because of all of this, my dad wasn't really aware of how
unsafe this all was (and I was 10 or so and definitely wasn't aware of it
either, I just thought it was all super cool).

Another one that I really liked was very early color photography using potato
starch.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autochrome_Lumi%C3%A8re](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autochrome_Lumi%C3%A8re)

There are worse ways to pass the time.

